# Galaxy flyer year?



## Beaverdam (May 18, 2010)

I've recently acquired this Western Flyer, it's a Galaxy Flyer according to the chainguard. Serial # is 6H002103. Anybody know what year it might be? Or what years they were produced?

Sorry about the pic quality, I took it with my cell phone, and probably moved the phone when I clicked it. Also, the color is actually aqua. I know the bars aren't original, but they are pretty cool.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 18, 2010)

It's made by Huffy, probably '66 by the 1st digit of the serial, and H for huffy of course! I believe they were made from the early 60s through the mid 60s at least, some were built by AMF also.


----------



## Beaverdam (May 19, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Yup. Western Flyer division at Western Auto never had their own bikes. They had other companies build them for them to rebadge or whatever. AMF Roadmaster, Huffy, CWC (Cleveland Welding Company), Murray, and a few others here and there were the builders. Surprisingly, Schwinn never cashed in on it!


----------

